# recommend a cheap, 'good enough' dh wheelset?



## mikemikemike (Feb 10, 2008)

I use my Mojo HD mostly for AM riding, but am looking forward to taking it on the lifts this summer. Probably will do a dozen days a year at the most of lift served riding (and that's if all the vacation plans align perfectly), but I figure I can still save money by getting a cheap set of beefy wheels rather than renting crappy bikes at the resort. Haven't had great luck with those in the past. I already have a Marz 66 I'm going to put on as well in place of the talas for those days I don't have to pedal up. 

Questions for you DH guys: 

1) Any flaws in this idea of swapping out fork and wheels for DH days and keeping the rest the same? I know I'm running the risk of breaking parts and that could get expensive, but... 

2) Does it matter what wheelset I use for DH riding - I'm not looking to race, obviously, just to have fun and enjoy the stunts while trying not to destroy my everyday rims, which already are getting too dinged up as it is. What I'm thinking is, strong/cheap/light, I figure I'll take the first two. Does this work the same way in the world of DH gear or are there other considerations? 

3) Finally, what recommendations would you have for wheelset - I need a 142x12 rear hub. 

My experience on DH is limited to a couple weeks in Whistler, and a random smattering of riding in other areas, so I'll welcome any insights.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Strongcheap=Azonic Outlaws


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

then add in the 12x142 kit at 50 bucks


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the Transition Revolution 32 wheels. Comes with 142x12 standard. 

http://transitionbikes.com/NotBikes.cfm?Token={ts_2012-03-25_10:46:36}-a7a840142ec10b82-8F49F6E9-FFE2-8BAF-1316C4EF351CC756

You can order them from the Dropnzone. If call them up, you can probably get different hub colors built for the same price. Black, red, gold, blue, purple, maybe a few others.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

fyi outlaws and revolutions are the same wheel (they come off the same line at the same factory) just get whichever one of the two you can get a better deal on.


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

cdburch said:


> fyi outlaws and revolutions are the same wheel (they come off the same line at the same factory) just get whichever one of the two you can get a better deal on.


They are not *exactly* the same. The standard Transition hub does not convert to 150mm, while the Outlaws do. Also, Transition offers a number of rim widths.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Halo. They make a inexpensive wheelset that is relatively tough.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> Strongcheap=Azonic Outlaws





Vertr said:


> I like the Transition Revolution 32 wheels. Comes with 142x12 standard.


I have both, on different bikes, and I'm equally satisfied with them.
If I had to choose one.... I'd toss a coin.


----------



## heylex25 (May 18, 2008)

Atomlab Pimplites.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The 2009 Easton Havoc DH got some pretty good write ups in magazines such as Bike, Dirt and Pinkbike also gave them some love and the price isn't that bad either Easton Havoc DH Wheelset at Price Point !


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Sun MTX 33. Lots of places like Universal Cycles can custom build with hubs you prefer. On this inexpensive (or cheap) build I have a front Transition 32h 20mm ($80) and the rear is a Azonic 36h 12mm ($80), Wheelsmith silver spokes, brass nipples . Hadley smadley, Chris King lotta bling, nobody's gonna know you're riding those hubs when you're terrorized & screaming for your life shredding down the hill this summer. 

Too bad about the rear 142mm x 12mm hub, they are probably the most expensive
commodity. If you want a good one but won't break the bank, I prefer the Sram X9.
I have a couple of them on my XC All Mtn bike (not the 142 but 110 and 135mm)and they are so damn quiet, Highly Reommend:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

You can build a cheap light tough set on Chainreactioncycles.com also

They are out of the UK, but I custom ordered a wheelset that was lighter and tougher than the Outlaws, which I was gonna buy, for about the same price. 

I would recommend checking their custom build site first


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

cdburch said:


> fyi outlaws and revolutions are the same wheel (they come off the same line at the same factory) just get whichever one of the two you can get a better deal on.


no..no..no.. They are not the same.. Just hold each in your hand, its obvious.. This rumor has been flying for three years..


----------



## D_Simmonds_101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Outlaws or Transition Revs


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Second the vote for the MTX. Nothing wrong with Outlaws either, I beat on a pair for about 2 years before they gave in. All good suggestions so far.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

cdburch said:


> fyi outlaws and revolutions are the same wheel (they come off the same line at the same factory)


That didn't sound right to me, so I just went into my garage to double-check... Nope... They might look similar from a distance, but there are a bunch of small differences between them. The rim profiles are different, the hub flanges look different, etc.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

why not just build a set of wheels?


outlaws use novatec hubs. they are rebranded azonic. you can find then novatec hubs for 70-80 shipped a set. 

i just got 2 brand new mtx33 for only 50 shipped. and since i sell novatec hubs. i get them cheap. my whole build including labor and DT spokes is only a bit less than 180.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

transition revolution 32
atom lab pimp
atom lab pimp light

cheapest to more expensive in that order.
cant go wrong with any of them. I also would recommend the tran rev 32 over outlaws, outlaws are cheap in price but don't last long, so while you progress you will get flat spots and brake spokes on those outlaws. the revs seem to out run the outlaws but have similar problems but not as much. I have a set of pimps right now and have hucked everything i can at them and there still showing me true love, never a single problem.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

What wheels do you have now? They may be fine unless you just plow and smash.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got transition revolution 36's that are going on 5 years old. They're dent-less and run surprisingly true still, with no slop in the hubs. I've broken probably 5-7 spokes over the years, and that's all. I had 32's on a smaller bike that worked very nicely too. No dents but I never beat them too hard either.

They're really heavy, so the 32's might be a better option. But overall, the revolution wheelset (32 or 36) is awesome.


----------

